# 1996 chevy shutting off while driving



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all, I have a 1996 chevy 2500, 6.5 turbo diesel 4x4. 325,000 kms.
I put the plow on the truck 2 years ago so it hasnt seen much abuse.

Lat year in Sept, 2009 i had the injection pump changed aswell as the drivers side module because the truck was shutting off on me. 

I noticed about a week ago, that the truck shut down on me 3 times after I'd been driving around all day. The truck had been running for a few hours but the temperature gauge wasnt reading that it was hot by any means at all. 

I took it in to the local Meineke, they couldnt find any codes when scanning.

I called the mechanic who actually changed the pump etc, he's going to check the warranty but he also wants me to bring it in. 

Anyone have any advice for me in regards to not getting ripped off ?

Also, Im thinking of getting a new truck in the spring, will this this truck keep shutting down on me even in the winter months. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

Besides checking the Pump Mounted Driver (PMD) (which I would assume is the module you are referring to) I would make sure your lift pump is functioning. The PMD and lift pump are the biggest running complaints of the 6.5L engines.

Easiest way to check the lift pump is to get the truck up to operating temp and while it is idling, open the hood and crack the fuel bleeder that is by the thermostat. If fuel comes out and the engine does not stall, then the lift pump is most likely functioning correctly. The Oil Pressure Switch (OPS) could still be going bad. If it is stalling when you come to a stop or idling only then the OPS could be the problem. 

If the truck shuts down as soon as you open the bleeder then your lift pump is not working correctly. It could be the OPS or the lift pump itself, and you will have to check and see if the lift pump is getting power and ground at the time it is dieing to know which to check. If it has power and ground and not making noise, or letting the truck die when opening the bleeder, then your lift pump is bad. If it is missing power or ground, check your OPS to make sure it is allowing power to get to the pump. You an jump the relay in the underhood fuse block and retry opening the bleeder. If it no longer dies when you open the bleeder, then your OPS is most likely to blame. If it still dies, then your pump is most likely to blame.

There is not an easy way to test the PMD and will require a shop to take a good look at it. Most of the time it is either replaced with a known good module to check and see if it fixes the problem, or everything else is ruled out and then it is replaced. It is nice if you have a known good PMD to swap in to see if the problem goes away, but it is not always possible, and they are too expensive to just replace on a guess.


----------

